# Returned new bli loco today



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HOWDOO!

On Tuesday, UPS brought me a new BLI 2-8-2 Mikado with DCC & Sound, in Santa Fe dress.

I ordered it because then I would have replicas of the 2 engines my Dad fired while with the PRR in the early 1940's. The other locomotive is my BLI 2-8-0 Consolidation, in Great Northern livery. (Just beautiful!) 

I was drooling when I opened that classic Maroon BLI box, but when I coupled the Mike to my small 6-car freight consist, something wasn't right!

IT WAS TOO BIG!

Yes, it was beautifully detailed and everything was prototypically correct, and the Sounds were authentic, not synthesized. It ran nicely too, as I have come to expect from my first BLI engine, the Consol.

Others would not feel that was a reason to return the engine, but I do! It's just too much hulking size and power for my little ol' Desert Freight! Others could say: "What difference does it make...you could haul your little consist with a Big Boy if you wanted to!"

The Consol looks just right for my train, however, and if I ever do get another Loco, it will definitely be another Broadway Limited Import!

Water Stop Hal  (Here's my little High Desert short-line freight train...all the train I need!)


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Did it ever occur to you to add a few more cars?😂


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes it did, and this is why I stopped at six!

I don't like long trains!

Water Stop


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

the consolidated does look good with that consist.:thumbsup:
but there are SEVEN cars and the cabin.:smokin:


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY RANDY,

Yes, you're right! I didn't mean to have the tank car in the lineup.

Water Stop


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol WS your just strange!!lol


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Exactly how big did you expect a 2-8-2 to be?

Regardless I don't think "being too big" is a valid reason to return it.

Unless you get to pay a restocking fee.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY FCWILT,

It's not a matter of "being too big" per se...it's a matter of its size _in relation to the cars it hauls!_

Also, it's not whether _you_ think returning it is valid...it's what_ I _think that makes it valid or not!

There is no restocking fee on my account.

Water Stop Harry


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That's right Hal....it's your railroad, and your money.....you need validation from no one to do what you want....


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I for one am not in the habit of making other folks pay for my mistakes.

But to each his own values.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Atta Boy!

w.c.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

fcwilt said:


> I for one am not in the habit of making other folks pay for my mistakes.
> 
> But to each his own values.


So what other people are paying for his "mistakes".....? 

Returning a product is a mistake?

You make no sense......


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks, Old Hobo!

It's good to have a man in my corner!

Water Stop


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> So what other people are paying for his "mistakes".....?
> 
> Returning a product is a mistake?
> 
> You make no sense......


Simple - if costs a business money to put a product back in stock. And then there is an issue of selling a returned product - possibly at a reduced price.

The product was not defective, WC just didn't like the look of a larger loco with his smaller trains.

Simply not liking the look is, for me, not a valid reason for a return.

Defective, not as advertised - sure.

But as I said everyone has their own standards.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Now listen, Mr. Prosecutor...

The Loco was _never used _and was re-packed in the original BLI fitted box with all the paperwork, then placed in the supplier's shipping box filled with popcorn, sealed and sent to the supplier, _WITH HIS OK _and blessing, with no re-stocking fee, and the Locomotive will be sold again _AS NEW_, and I'm getting my full purchase price refunded. 

You want fries with that?

Water Stop


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So fcwilt, you've never returned anything in your life? Those pants that didn't fit (too big), that gift that wasn't right for you? 

Besides, it's not like BLI isn't making good coin on these things to not being able to refund a locomotive.....I doubt very much if they're hurting over this.....and seeing as Hal repacked everything with all original paperwork, etc, they'll probably re-sell it for the full price.....the next buyer will never know....

Good of you to be so concerned for them though......


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

As long as the seller was OK with taking back the product that's fine.

But to be fair to his other customers who might purchase the product he will take time to carefully check it over to see that all is well and do his best to repack it as it was from the factory.

This takes time and time is money. Especially to small business owners that are often working on small margins. I know, my dad was one.

As to my past, as I said, if the product was defective or not as advertised I would likely return it, depending on the cost of the item versus the cost of the return.

If I chose badly (wrong size, wrong color, etc) then I chalked it up to a lesson learned.

Gifts I kept. 

If I had returned something I imagine the giver would have shortly thereafter asked how I was enjoying their gift.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

are you finished?

w.s.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Two years ago,I purchased a loco (supposedly new).It came with all the papers,etc but no sealed wrapping.When I put it on the tracks,it ran fine forward and reverse,lights turned on/off but I couldn't get the Tsunami sounds to work right.Some were missing and others were messed up.

I tried a reset to no avail so decided,before returning the engine,to read all the sound CV's ...they were all OK.So I decide to read ALL CV's and then found the problem.The decoder had been set to run with an "eight functions only" command station (CV30) and for some reason unknown to me,a reset doesn't change this CV.You have to manually re-wite it to 0 for "normal" operation.Then after,all was OK.

To my knowledge,neither Soundtraxx or the seller would do this...so who did?The only option that I find is a previous buyer who returned it.

I'm not arguing the right to return a defective item but returning a good item for whatever reason is at least questionable.What would have happened if the loco I bought had ended in the hands of someone whose DCC set can only write addresses and maybe do a reset?It likely would have been returned...again.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

new is new! used is used! seems simple enough.

anybody that would pay new price for a preowned, like new item is as much a sucker as a dealer that would give back full new price for an opened, out of box, return that has nothing wrong with it. But it is no longer new!!!

OK, I feel better now, just saying my piece.:stroke:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

C'mon guys......stuff gets returned all the time.....if you bought it, and can prove it (receipt), you can return it, depending on the seller's policies. BLI said no problem, so it was returned.....no justification or validation required.....and if that goes against your personal beliefs, then good for you, but don't try to berate some else for doing something against your beliefs.....

Give it a rest now......


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If the sellers returns policy allows you to return any item if you are not happy with it for any reason I don't see the problem. What a lot of people don't realise is that now the bigger retailers can dictate trading terms to their suppliers. One of these terms might be that if the retailer has any customer returns, for whatever reason, the suppliers has to accept these back and credit them without question. Selling online and on the High Street has become a survival of the fittest with some of the bigger sellers becoming more powerful and smaller concerns falling by the wayside. This discussion has been well aired in other threads on here.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Somewhere along the line consumers pay for easy return policies.
I am all for Water Stop. If the return policy allows his return then
good for him. They want a satisfied customer in hopes he will spend
more money with them in the future. With that said, I would not want 
to pay full price for a returned engine. The loco was run enough that
the Zephyr was ruled not the problem. BLI does sell returned engines
at a somewhat reduced price. Maybe BLI and the retailer Water Stop
bought it from have an agreement. BLI locos are expensive and stuff
like this is built in.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep' if he doesn't want it he doesn't want it!!😆


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

On a case-by-case basis, I am OK with this one.

For large retailers, this is business as usual and that was the retailer's idea.

Bill


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Gentlemen, I am pleased that you concur!

The Klein company (Model Train Stuff) told me that I will get a full refund, so with that, I'm hoping we can close the book on this thread!

Water Stop Harold


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Requests to be allowed the last word are rarely granted. Especially to the OP.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

post deleted.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Very true, WaterSpout, occasionally. But rarely.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

post deleted

_(please sign your posts...the rest of us do.)_


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Some do, some don't. Purty sure you know I'm Cid, since that's me User Name.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

cid said:


> Requests to be allowed the last word are rarely granted. Especially to the OP.


I second that emotion!


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

cole226 said:


> new is new! used is used! seems simple enough.
> 
> anybody that would pay new price for a preowned, like new item is as much a sucker as a dealer that would give back full new price for an opened, out of box, return that has nothing wrong with it. But it is no longer new!!!
> 
> OK, I feel better now, just saying my piece.:stroke:


This it not apples and oranges but if you buy a new car, drive it off the lot go around the block and return it, it is now a used car. I spent many of my years working at Sears and Best Buy and West Marine and we took stuff back all the time, resold it as new if looked new and close out if it was looking used, many manufacturers would give you a kickback, credit if you will on the item rather the have you return it to them. reason, it cost money to repack inspect etc


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Bkubiak said:


> This it not apples and oranges but if you buy a new car, drive it off the lot go around the block and return it, it is now a used car. I spent many of my years working at Sears and Best Buy and West Marine and we took stuff back all the time, resold it as new if looked new and close out if it was looking used, many manufacturers would give you a kickback, credit if you will on the item rather the have you return it to them. reason, it cost money to repack inspect etc


And you wouldn't have been any the wiser.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Bkubiak is right!

I'm getting a full refund on my returned locomotive, but if I wanted to buy another one just like it, I sure wouldn't want THAT one back!

Water Stop


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Water Stop said:


> Bkubiak is right!
> 
> I'm getting a full refund on my returned locomotive, but if I wanted to buy another one just like it, I sure wouldn't want THAT one back!
> 
> Water Stop


And just how would you know the difference?


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

heh-heh...i filed a tiny groove on the rear flywheel. (shhhh...)

no signature


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

So if they sent it to you as a new engine you would do what? Send it back! A product in essence you had damaged yourself in the first place!!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_THAT'S RIGHT! Now you've got it!_

But it wasn't "in essence", it was a flagrant, deliberate act of destructiveness, which I passed off as being "too big"! 

Wait 'till they see that pitiful mess when they open the box.._.HA HA HA!_ 

Will I get my refund? Hell no! I'll be permanently banned from ever ordering anything from Klein again!

Cheerio, 
w.s.


----------

